
Model-Based Machine Learning - TomAnthony
http://www.mbmlbook.com/
======
Yadi
My first introduction to Machine Learning was C. Bishop's book!

So this book must be awesome and I also have been looking around to find more
on model-based ML stuff to read.

I guess this is a part of the 2013 Microsoft Research[1] paper

\---------------

[1] [http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/cmbishop/downl...](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/cmbishop/downloads/Bishop-MBML-2012.pdf)

------
kefka
Uhm? There is another way to do ML.

We have hundreds of algos for ml, and all of them are fiddly with dozens of
variables and other details to tweak. One of the first areas when venturing
into ml is "you have to put in lots of analysis work".

I disagree.

Instead, I propose the following. Identify the problem at hand, and then
select ml algos that you believe will solve it ideally. Use ml to tweak the
variables for each algorithm to give best settings, then compare the top for
ideal.

Why should I choose the algorithm when discussing ml when the machine can do
it for me?

------
capex
Very interesting! A murder mystery seems so much more readable to me than an
arcane straight text on machine learning.

~~~
jonnybgood
The style reminds me of E.T. Jaynes' Probability Theory: The Logic of
Science[0]. If you haven't read it, I highly recommend it.

[0] [http://www.amazon.com/Probability-Theory-The-Logic-
Science/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Probability-Theory-The-Logic-
Science/dp/0521592712)

